# 2005 X5 (E53) "CHECK SIDE LIGHTS" Warning



## Davethewave1 (Jun 16, 2021)

Good afternoon,
I am new to BMW ownership and this forum, but I am excited to learn.

My wife & I just purchased a 2005 X5 (E53) Vin# 5UXFA13565LY23430 and there is a warning light that comes on the dash every time that we start the car saying, "CHECK SIDE LIGHTS". 

I have spent some time reading through the forums before posting, but nobody seems to be having the exact issue that we are. 

1) None of the Angel Eye "halo" lights ever turn on at all. Note: I called the dealership with my vin to confirm that my car has the AE lights and it does.
2) Neither of the orange safety lights on the fenders ever come on. I pulled the bulbs and both appear to be in good order - without a broken fulfillment wire. 
3) Fuse # 29 labeled "HEATED STEERING WHEEL" in the glove compartment fuse box is not getting power at all. I pulled the fuse, which was in good condition, and pin tested where the fuse plugs in to and there is no power at all. Note: ALL OTHER FUSES ARE IN GOOD WORKING ORDER.

Questions: 
Are the orange side fender safety lights on the same circuit as the AE lights? If yes, what fuse are they associated with? - fuse 29???
If they AE and orange fender lights are not on the fuse 29 circuit is there a relay that could be bad causing these issue?

Sorry for the long first post, but I just try to let you know what I have tried/found thus far.
Thank you and best regards,
David


----------

